# Has anyone taken the sundolphin 12ss sot offshore?



## ccrowe7912 (Feb 20, 2016)

I plan on getting an Ocean kayak here in a couple of weeks but also was looking at a sun dolphin 12ss sit on top at Wal-Mart for $449 as a spare "guest" kayak.I have searched online to see if anyone has taken one offshore but I have come up empty. Do any of you guys have any experience with this model a mile or two offshore? if so how did you like/dislike it? most of the reviews I have seen has been negitive due to shipping but not on performance.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

OK are traditionally pretty good and stable kayaks. We have owned a few, and I don't know which one you are looking at- but they are all built well, it should do fine. 
I would not plan on using a sit-in kayak for open water.... My rules of thumb for "open water" kayaks are - they be a self bailing SOT, and are stable in wavy conditions.


----------



## ccrowe7912 (Feb 20, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> OK are traditionally pretty good and stable kayaks. We have owned a few, and I don't know which one you are looking at- but they are all built well, it should do fine.
> I would not plan on using a sit-in kayak for open water.... My rules of thumb for "open water" kayaks are - they be a self bailing SOT, and are stable in wavy conditions.


Thanks for the reply. the one im looking at does have i think 4 scupper holes. and i am refering to the sit on top version, it is dark green and at 12 feet in length. it comes with adjustable foot pegs and a scotty rod mount and can be found at walmart


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldn't take anything that's not a one piece roto-molded SOT kayak offshore unless you have considerable experience in a sit inside and then you'd still want one with a good skirt. Those kayaks at walmart are, from what I've seen, two piece plastic welded kayaks. They have a top and bottom piece welded at a center seam that will leak in any kind of surf or chop. They're made like the pelicans wich is not a bad thing for small rivers and lakes but not meant for open water. For just a bit more you could get an ascend from Bass Pro or a perception from Academy, maybe an older wilderness systems or ocean kayak on craigslist or here. No need to risk it.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

twilight zone ..


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do not take a sun dolphin offshore. For lakes and shallow water they are fine but for open water they are dangerous. Every year there are stories of yakkers lost at sea and there are almost two commonalities. 1. No pfd 2. A yak not suitable for open water. Open water can get scary quick on a top of the line yak, on a cheap yak it's just dangerous. Also, you don't have to spend a ton. Look for good yaks used on Craigslist and you can find good boats almost in that range that are open water worthy.


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one I take just past the second sandbar. It will put you on fish in that area. No way I'm going out much further than that in it, but I have a slayer13 and I still don't go much further. Even with my PFD and whistle.


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

I second looking on craigslist for a more suitable ocean rig. A buddy of mine just picked up a nice wilderness off craigslist for darn near what you'll pay for the Journey. Lot's of folks get into the sport and don't like it like they thought they would, or upgrade and need to sell their other yak. Be patient, not sorry later.


----------



## Donniefla1207 (Aug 25, 2016)

Have you found a kayak to take off shore


----------

